# Lillington,NC-WGSD Mom & babies due 2/23 4pm



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

URGENT: The following are at the Harnett County Animal Shelter; 1100 McKay Pl, Lillington, NC. 
Shelter Manager is Tino Medina: [email protected] harnett.org. 
http://www.harnettanimalcontrol.com/adoption_list.cfm
Phone: (910)-814-3926 or (910)-814-2952. 
Hours are 1-4pm every day but Wednesday; Wednesday is put to sleep day.
* Deadline for these animals is February 23, 4pm.*

*Pen 6 - Shepherd Mix puppies - 2 male, 1 female; mom is in Pen 7 (black & tan)
Pen 7 - Female Shepherd Mix - solid white - mom to puppies in Pen 6











*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## myshepherdsrock (Feb 19, 2010)

*White GSD in Harnett Shelter*

The pups got adopted but the mom is still there. Only has until 4pm tomorrow, Tues the 23rd.
Her ears are back in the pic but she looks like a full shepherd to me!


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

The pups were actually euthanized because of parvo  GSRA just pulled the Mom though and will hold her until she gets a ride up north to Echo Dogs.

Thanks Terry for saving this girl. She sounds absolulty scrumptious and sweet 

Andrea
GSRA


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

such a sad fate for the puppies....I am so glad the mother may have a happy future!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you to Echo and GSRA - so glad she is out!


----------



## myshepherdsrock (Feb 19, 2010)

*White GSD made it out of Harnett*

A local rescue has pulled the white shepherd mom from Harnett!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yay!!


----------

